# Wood carving beginners guide



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

should practice with simple patterns, not too many complicated details.
This enables them to become familiar with the carving tools. and helps to smooth the arm movements as well as govern the arm force.
There are many types of wood chisels, each suitable for every detail.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

very nice video - where are you from ??
please update your post with a little information of yourself
like your location, etc.
what kind of wood is that ?

.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Add your first name to your signature line so we'll know what to call you and it will show in each post. Add your location to your profile, as well.

Same question John asked - what kind of wood?

David


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

thanks you!

Hope you will continue to follow my videos, I will describe more videos later


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

So, is this poster trying to sell something?. Not answered the question re type of wood being carved. At a guess, I would say sandal wood.
johnep


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

johnedp34 said:


> So, is this poster trying to sell something?. Not answered the question re type of wood being carved. At a guess, I would say sandal wood.
> johnep



I don't sell products, I just want to go back to wood carving. The wood used in the video is red wood


----------

